# Nikon D3000, Manual Setting



## iBats (Dec 31, 2009)

So i have a nikon d3000, and whenever i set it to manual mode i can only adjust the shutter speed and not the aperture. Does anyone know how i would change the aperture, cause its driving me crazy, and i have looked through the owners manual and nothing...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 31, 2009)

You have to press the exposure compensation button top/right, has an aperture icon next to it.

Take a look at the manual on CD, it's much more in depth.

Enjoy.

(Edit, press while turning the command dial that usually adjusts shutter speed in manual mode.)


----------



## Tbo (Dec 31, 2009)

Press the "+/-" next to the on off switch and rotate the dial to the right of the view finder.


----------



## boogschd (Dec 31, 2009)

*press and hold *****


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

.....while you turn the Command Wheel to select the aperture you want.

And then read that users manual on the CD again, about 3 more times. :thumbup:


----------



## iBats (Jan 1, 2010)

ty


----------

